# Zombie Bride - make up?



## rescuedogmama (Oct 14, 2007)

We were married on Halloween, so it's time to use this costume! I'm going looking for a white dress at the thrift store. Thought about using my own, but I don't fit anymore.  What should I do for makeup? White face and dark eyes/lips? Or should I go with zombie gore? How should I do it? Also, should I use blood on the dress, or just go for a general dirty/old look?


----------



## CatK (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, you are definitely on the right track...This Zombie Video Tutorial video may help you. LOVE THE INTRO! I reckon it's cool! You can also get Zombie fancy dress costumes from that website. 
You don't need to add the loo paper for the extra gaping wounds if you don't want to.
Cat


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I kind of like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL8AnTK4QdA Like this one also http://www.gurugossip.net/t8288-zombie-bride-halloween-makeup

Both of these are more understated and fairly easy to do, there are a lot that are much more decayed--so I guess it depends on the how zombified you would like to be. 
I did a ghost bride a few years ago and got a wedding dress from Goodwill for about $25.00. 

Side note--I am also a Halloween bride--celebrating my 25th this Halloween! Happy Anniversary to you!


----------

